# Suche ein gebrauchtes BMX ....



## schroeti (27. November 2002)

Hi,

macht mal Eure Angebote, wenn Ihr eins zu vertickern habt. Ober wenn Ihr wißt, wer eins günstig zu verkaufen hat, sagt auch Bescheid. Ich suche eins bis 80 Euro für meinen Sohn, der will Street und Ramp fahren. Falls Dirt, ist auch nicht schlecht. Er fängt eh erst an und hat sonst nur DH und FR gefahren.

Zustand sollte aber akzeptabel sein, kein Schrott. 

thanx 
Dirk


----------



## evil_rider (27. November 2002)

*lol* 80 *lol* hmm, ,dafür bekommste aber NUR schrott, nen gutes gebrauchtes mit 3.tlg. kurbel AB 350 +


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider (27. November 2002)

Hallo Schroeti

ich glaube das ist ein bißchen schwierig.  wie alt, schwer u. groß ist  der junior? hab mal ein S&M dirtbike rahmen mit mofo gabel als komplett bike für 150  bekommen, der is jetzt in mexiko, aber 80  ?, versuchs mal bei ebay, aber da ist meistens auch nur  mist, sonst vielleicht ein bißchen mehr inestieren WTP Komplettrad abchecken?

gruß jochen


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

interessiert??


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. November 2002)

hat auch noch pegs dran
über preis lässt sich reden......150  vielleicht?


----------



## Docster (29. November 2002)

Hättest aber auch ruhig mal auf die mail antworten können ...  

wie bereits geschrieben ... 120


----------



## Dirtjumper2002 (29. November 2002)

habe ein komplett neus bei mir hier! Würde es verkaufen! nur ein paar mal gefahren!!!!!! Hatte kein Interesse mehr an BMX!
Über den Preis lässt sich reden!


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Dezember 2002)

warum meldet der sich net?


----------



## schroeti (5. Dezember 2002)

Werde jetzt die Antworten durchackern. War leider auf Eis gelegt.... und vor der Glotze wurd's mir übel....


----------



## schroeti (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> **lol* 80 *lol* hmm, ,dafür bekommste aber NUR schrott, nen gutes gebrauchtes mit 3.tlg. kurbel AB 350 + *



hast ja recht, aber zum Anfang wird er ja noch keinen wallride oder back flip wagen. Soll erst mal ein bißchen üben und warum sollte einer nicht für 50-100 Euro ein altes rumstehen haben und loswerden wollen. Muß ja nicht perfekt und neu sein.


----------



## schroeti (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rider _
> *Hallo Schroeti
> 
> ich glaube das ist ein bißchen schwierig.  wie alt, schwer u. groß ist  der junior? hab mal ein S&M dirtbike rahmen mit mofo gabel als komplett bike für 150  bekommen, der is jetzt in mexiko, aber 80  ?, versuchs mal bei ebay, aber da ist meistens auch nur  mist, sonst vielleicht ein bißchen mehr inestieren WTP Komplettrad abchecken?
> ...



thanx!

Er ist so 35 kg schwer, ca. 150 cm groß. Ja, ich weiß, daß das nicht unwichtig ist, aber er ist ja noch am wachsen. Und das geht nun mal sehr schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (5. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *warum meldet der sich net? *



Hi!

Danke fürs Angebot. Rad isses bestimmt auch wert, aber zu teuer. Habe zwei Kinder, da muß man schon mal ab und zu auf den Teuro schauen.... Und nen teures Hobby.... 

Mensch, hat den keiner nen altes Rad mit pegs dran, was man so zum Anfang nutzen kann?? Mache auch gerne neue Schläuche, Reifen, Kette, Griffgummis, Pedalen und Bremsen dran. Muß nur von den Lagern, den Felgen, dem Antrieb, dem Steuerkopf, Lenker, Rotor, Rahmen und Gabel her in Ordnung sein. Kratzer - kein thema. Und 160 DM bzw. 80 Euro sind doch dann nicht zu viel, oder?? Bei nem Neupreis von 200-400 Euro sollten 20-40 % vom Neupreis eigentlich genug sein. 

Dirk


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Dezember 2002)

meins wär eigentlich perfekt für deinen sohn.....

is jan kleineres bmx..also perfekt..für leute in meiner und in der größe deines sohnes......
des problem is nur dass die pegs so teuer waren..sonst wären 100 schon drin...


----------



## Dirtjumper2002 (6. Dezember 2002)

Kann hier leider kein Pic hochladen!!! Ist zu gross oder ich bin mal wieder unfähig!!!! 

Bis dann!


----------



## schroeti (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von köRner _
> *meins wär eigentlich perfekt für deinen sohn.....
> 
> is jan kleineres bmx..also perfekt..für leute in meiner und in der größe deines sohnes......
> des problem is nur dass die pegs so teuer waren..sonst wären 100 schon drin... *




Hm, sind die Dinger wirklich so teuer???  Aber sonst stimmt so die Geometrie des Rades für die Körpergröße?? 

Und wo ist Kemnath city??? Na, hört sich so nach Chemnitz an  
Na, dort soll wohl jedenfalls ne geile BMX-Anlage sein.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Dezember 2002)

ja glaub schon auf der alten page von mongoose stand irgendwas von......einsteiger bmx ....außerdem sind schon ein paar ältere mal damit gefahrn und dennen war des viel zu klein..mir passsts perfekt 
und is auch net so schwer..zwischen 14 und 15 kg


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Dezember 2002)

ich spring wieder ab...sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (17. Dezember 2002)

noch mal thanx to all!

Habe das BMX vom docster erworben! Ist wirklich top und ein absolut fairer Preis!! Danke nochmals. Alex wird sich freuen.

greetz
Dirk


----------



## stachi (27. Dezember 2002)

aloha!

ich bin auch auf der suche nach nem BMX, da mein altes hinüber is, und ich eugentlich MTB und rennrad fahre, aba für so zwischendurch wär BMX echt was. 
dachte so an 120-150ois.

hat da einer was?


ach ja, hab da was von rahmenhöhe gelesen: bin 187cm 

hat einer noch was?


----------



## menigu (2. Januar 2003)

ich haette doch einen felt hypnotic rahmen mit passender gabel, sattelstuetze und vorderrad


----------



## evil_rider (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr.Nice Guy _
> *ich haette doch einen felt hypnotic rahmen mit passender gabel, sattelstuetze und vorderrad *



hinterrad ist noch am bahnhof angeschlossen


----------



## stachi (2. Januar 2003)

ne, ich bräucht da schon was komplettes...


----------



## menigu (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> hinterrad ist noch am bahnhof angeschlossen
> ...


noe aber nabe + felgenring im 4rsch 
@stachi 
naja ein versuch war´s wert


----------



## NRH (3. Januar 2003)

@stachi
schau mal hier :
http://freedombmx.de/cgi-bin/freedom/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=4

Da dürftest was finden ....


----------

